# Durand Outing: a special thanks to bowdad and sarge



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

3rd or 4th week in July sounds real good. We can maybe get on the club calendar early enough to get what week we want. Be aware though, that if a national shoot of some sort comes along on the same date they will take priority. Clubs just work that way.
If we work it together with the pig roast, it won't be too bad, but I'd hate to lose all that fun shooting.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Went shooting with the improved choke and did not improve  We were shooting with a protable thrower in the woods. I got 16 and it was a hoot shooting in "odd" ways. The last round, the guys threw a double, double, single, and single...one right after the other! I got ALL 6 of them. What a blast!! No time to think, just react. We are going to a 50 shot Sporting clays shoot Saturday and I cant wait!! Will keep you informed....


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

the shooting didnt seem to bother rosie at all, only a few times did she even look up when one went off. We were really close while you guy's were shooting the clay's(by the picnic tables where the wives were setting).......kept byron's girls going. I will tell ya that the price to pry her away from us went up several thouand, because of her responses to the shooting, not many horses will stand still while it's going on that close.

sorry we had to scoot so early but we were both worried that we'd have trouble loading "the mule". 

I'm hoping to see some pictures.


----------

